

Novgorod: The Archaeology of Medieval Russia - arjn
http://benedante.blogspot.com/2011/12/novgorod-archaeology-of-medieval-russia.html

======
arjn
A list of Birch Bark texts :
[http://gramoty.ru/index.php?key=bb&date%5B%5D=all&city%5B%5D...](http://gramoty.ru/index.php?key=bb&date%5B%5D=all&city%5B%5D=all&excav%5B%5D=all&safety%5B%5D=all&cath%5B%5D=all)

